
​Mozilla quietly deploys built-in Firebox advertising - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-gets-built-in-firebox-advertising-rolling/
======
wodenokoto
It was not done quietly at all. The browser also makes a huge deal about what
these new tiles are and what information is exchanged. Which is something
along the lines of "what percentage of all tiles clicked where ads"

The browser downloads all ads and decides LOCALLY which ads or suggestions to
display - that is, it is done privately.

This advertisement is way more private and transparent than Mozillas normal
third party ads programme, through google/yahoo search.

~~~
carlosdp
Yea came to say this, it wasn't quiet at all, its been pretty heavily debated
in the community for over a year and Mozilla was very careful to maintain
privacy concerns when implementing it.

~~~
VOYD
"The Community" is not the only ones using FireFox. Does anyone really believe
that any corporation is really being "very careful to maintain privacy
concerns" anymore?

~~~
adultSwim
Mozilla is not a company. I actually have a lot of trust in them (unlike
actual tech companies).

That trust is built on their past actions - particularly in comparison to
those of their profit-driven private peers.

------
skrowl
Is this the same as "Suggested Sites"? If so, you just click the gear in the
top right on the new tab page and uncheck "Include suggested sites". Pretty
simple to disable, at least on the latest beta and dev editions.

Another tempest in a teapot like when they integrated Pocket (right click >
remove from toolbar takes 2 seconds)?

~~~
nacs
> Another tempest in a teapot like when they integrated Pocket (right click >
> remove from toolbar takes 2 seconds)

Except all these things that take time to learn about and remove are starting
to add up and ultimately end up taking far more than 2 seconds each.

Pocket should never have been bundled in the first place and should have
continued to exist as an easily installable/uninstallable addon/extension. The
Mozilla governance forum has over 20 pages of people complaining about Pocket
bundle-ware and Mozilla continues to twiddle its thumb claiming "just 2 clicks
to remove/we asked a few people and they don't mind it":

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.governance/2...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.governance/2PYq2w8tejs%5B1-25%5D)

------
eip
"That said, Firefox does send your browser history to Mozilla."

Does anyone know what url they use for this so I can host file it?

~~~
satanrepents
Did you misquote the article?

"That said, Firefox does send your browser Mozilla interaction history with
the Tiles feature"

It sounds like Mozilla is only capturing how you interact with the tiles, not
what websites you visit.

~~~
McGlockenshire
That sounds dangerously like it's "telemetry," and that's a dirty word around
these parts now.

